# Installation Gentoo

## Romu

J'ai une question concernant l'installation, j'ai régardé la FAQ et c'est assez nébuleux pour moi.

Est-il possible de faire l'installation off-line si on a téléchargé LiveCD.iso

et les  Stage x.bz2 (x = 1, 2 et 3) et si oui comment ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## px

Tu peux, mais c'est pas le mieux...

C'est simple, il faut que ton fichier stage (3 a mon avis pour une install offline) soit dispo sur la machine ou tu l'install, soit sur le reseau local, soit sur un cdrom. Il te faut aussi un kernel. Je crois que dans le stage 3 de la 1.4, le kernel a été retiré, mais je ne peux le jurer. Si tu te connecte par Adsl, il te faudrait aussi le rp-pppoe ainsi que les pilote eci si tu utilise un modem eci.

Une fois que tu as tout cela sur cd, lance ton gentoo live cd, fait tes partitions, monte le cd rom (mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom), extrait le stage comme decrit dans la doc du gentoo 1.2. Fait de meme pour le kernel.

L'avantage de gentoo est le systeme de portage (a mon avis). Il est bien d'avoir une connection internet pour l'utiliser pleinement.

----------

## Romu

Est-il possible alors (pour avoir le meilleur compromis online/offline) de télécharger les sources et d'utiliser le système Portage mais à partir des sources en local ?

(Si j'ai bien compris la faq, c'est ce qui est dit, mais je n'en suis pas sur)

----------

## px

oui tu peux telecharge les fichier puis les mettres dans le /usr/portage/distfiles. Il n'essayera pas de telecharger le fichier s'il se trouve dans ce repertoire. C'est bien si tu fait un partage du portage en nfs sur ton reseau local

----------

## Romu

Ultime question avant d'en finir et de te laisser tranquille.

Et les sources, je les trouve où ?

Parce qu'en regardant sur le site Gentoo, j'ai rien trouvé.

Peux-être sont-ils dans les BZ2 ?

----------

## px

yep, les tar bz2, y'a peut-etre aussi des tar gz.

----------

## Koala[3K]

Pour te faire une installation offline, et si tu as quand même accès a une bonne connection pour l'instant, tu peu te préparer un stage4 déjà préconfiguré et avec tous les logiciels que tu désires (cf  howto-stage 4)

----------

